# udev errors on boot

## Uncle_Psychosis

Hi guys

During the boot process I get the following error repeatedly. The system still boots but I'm worried I will have a problem in the future. 

```
udevd[1469]: SYSFS{}= will be removed in a future udev version, please use ATTR{}= to match the event device, or ATTRS{}= to match a parent device, in /etc/udev/rules.d/libmtp.rules:77
```

I currently am running udev-149 and kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r4. 

I am guessing this is something to do with my mp3 player and amarok (they connect using MTP). 

Any ideas?

----------

## nick_already_taken

I think this might be the right direction https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=299739

Just edit /etc/udev/rules.d/libmtp.rules accordingly.

----------

